# Husband not interested in Sex?



## Rainbow2 (May 6, 2009)

Hello,

I am 28 years old and my husband is 29. We have been married for 3 years. My husband is not interested in sex at all. We are sexual maybe every few months. When I try talking to him about it, all he says is "yes, I agree we do not have sex enough." But he does not do anything about it. What can I do? Is this normal?


----------



## BSHAW27 (May 4, 2009)

Well I am dealing with the exact same issue in reverse as my wife does not have interest in sex and I am 28 and she is 27. I have a very strong sex drive and she doesn't care if we only do it once a month.

All guys are different but I know one turn off for me is when she comes on too strong especially after she has been drinking. If you are not getting it you may be more aggressive then normal and that may be pushing him away further. But that is just one possible option.

All I can say is that I understand how frustrating this can be and I hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Greatermindset (Oct 13, 2008)

If I may suggest, try having a date night once a week and look at rekindling the passion in the relationship again.


----------



## hopeless108 (May 11, 2009)

Rainbow2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am 28 years old and my husband is 29. We have been married for 3 years. My husband is not interested in sex at all. We are sexual maybe every few months. When I try talking to him about it, all he says is "yes, I agree we do not have sex enough." But he does not do anything about it. What can I do? Is this normal?


I feel like you are talking about my life. I am 30 and my husband is 35. I have tried many things, but I just can't get his attention. He's always too tired or sleepy, but now for TV or other things. I feel so ignored and unattractive. Is it normal for him not to want to have sex????


----------



## sadness (Apr 28, 2009)

hopeless108 said:


> I feel like you are talking about my life. I am 30 and my husband is 35. I have tried many things, but I just can't get his attention. He's always too tired or sleepy, but now for TV or other things. I feel so ignored and unattractive. Is it normal for him not to want to have sex????



Hi

I hate the word TV, his infront of it every day!!!! I can stand naked infront of him, he wont even notice!!!! 
I don't think it's normal, he explains it as 'having stress'


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

My ex-h was the same way, he's my ex for that reason and many others, but you aren't the only one that in that situation. I know I'll make sure my needs are met in my next relationship  It's been a year and a half... going to go crazy... I can't do the casual thing. Try talking to him, but I know how much it sucks to not feel desired...maybe if he sees it that way he will make more of an effort. Good luck...


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Ok any medical stuff? women on birth control cuts down libido. Guys not being able to make wife orgasm cuts down desire. Any ED issues? that all needs to be looked at as well.


----------

